# Calcium for IBS from Linda



## dancelover (Nov 6, 2002)

Looking for the responses supporting Calcium Carbonate plus vit D from Linda


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

I do not quite understand your question. Do you want some success stories just look below for calcium success stories about 18 pages or so of success.Very few it did not help.Linda


----------



## styles (Dec 11, 2002)

Just started with the calcium supp a few days ago...seems to be working great







Found a calcium carbonate with Vit D supp (no Mag)...I even ate a full meal at work and had no problems







that's the first time in a long time I was able to do that!!! I'll let you know if the results continue...Linda CANNOT thank you enough for the advice...I think this is what I've been searching for!!!!happy in halifax....Styles


----------



## Reca (Jan 6, 2003)

Hi! I am here to post my story and to support Linda's initiative. I suffered from IBS – D type – almost ten years. I spent my twenties worried with bathrooms, how long to get to any place, if I could stop once more on a trip, etc. But I guess I don’t need to relate all the bad side of having IBS, you all know what I am talking about! My relief came with Lotronex for 3 months and, with the withdrawal, my life appeared to be gone again. I cried for many hours when I was told it was not possible to fill the prescription anymore.Luckily enough, I read a post from Linda, explaining “the Calcium effect”. It is been 2 years now (wow!) and I can say I am OK. I live a normal life (Ok, sometimes I worry a little bit with long trips, even not having any problem for months… I guess the panic will take longer to go away for good) and I am glad a friend recommended this group to me.About Lotronex, I am very happy it is available for those one who really need it. But, in my case, Calcium is enough.Thanks, Linda!


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

rmazz,I notice you are from Brazil. My son is on vacation there now and he too has his supply of calcium because he has inherited the stomach I have. He also does well with the calcium. Thank you so much for letting us know how much it has helped you and the anxiety does take a while to get rid of. It took 10 years to get you in the shape you were so take it one day at a time and maybe some day you will not even think of it again.Take Care,Linda


----------



## Reca (Jan 6, 2003)

Dear Linda,I hope you son enjoy his visit to Brazil. This is one of the best seasons to come here (i.e., you need to enjoy the summer!).When I returned to Brazil - more or less a year ago - I was afraid that Caltrate or a similar medication would not be available here. However, you can find Caltrate (the pink and white or the purple and white) over the counter here too. If your son needs it, he can buy at any good pharmacy.Thanks! All the best to you too.


----------



## dragon6789 (Mar 22, 2003)

does calcium work for men with diarrhea prone IBS symptoms?


----------



## styles (Dec 11, 2002)

used to be happy in halifax...not now.







been on the calcium for few month...hit a big bump in the road...several attacks







..even had to leave work and not go back for a few days...stressed!!!







still keeping up the calcium, though....hope all goes back to normal! (normal?...what is that?)..any suggestions?


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

styles,I so hope your attacks were not as bad as they used to be before the calcium and did not last as long. This sometimes does happen we never know what to contribute this to as normal folks also get these bouts from time to time. Hang in and things should get back to normal again.Linda


----------

